# Dwarf baby tears help~



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's what mine look like. Also we both use DIY co2


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

i have plants that grow different from tank to tank, it may be limited nutrients or lights effect on color. possibly even adapted plants using different chloroplasts.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

I tried to grow these in my tank- everyone else had that bright green color.

Mine ended up like yours, pale green and almost spindly. After two sets, I chocked it up to bad water as I soon realized at night my PH dropping because of lack of a buffer (kh) in my water. I have plants that work like magic, and some who hate me 

What is your water like?


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

My tank is still cycling but here's what my water is like this morning after last night water change. Are my baby tears light green because of finnex ray2? Maybe the light is too strong?


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Could be too much light if you aren't fertilizing enough.


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't understand what's happening in my tank. Some baby tears are doing well and some are getting worst...can anyone explain to me what's going on here?


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

If it helps, could you list other factors about your tank? (usually ppl can give better answers if more info is provided). 
- size of tank?
- temp of water? (exposed to sunlight/ ac room/ closed room)
- amount of CO2 being realeased?
- any dosing of nutrients? (NPK, flourish, etc)
- type of substrate?
- and any other factors that can have an effect on your planted tank.

I hope someone can help you with additional information provided, 
Best of luck!


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

gowfan05 said:


> If it helps, could you list other factors about your tank? (usually ppl can give better answers if more info is provided).
> - size of tank?
> - temp of water? (exposed to sunlight/ ac room/ closed room)
> - amount of CO2 being realeased?
> ...


Size of tank: 5.5 gallons
Temperature of tank in CLOSED room: 73-80 ish. I live in CA so I don't really need a heater in the tank.
Co2: I don't know exactly how much but my recipe last 2 weeks but I change it every 1 week to have constant high co2. (DIY Co2)
Nutrients: I dose .5 mL of seachem flourish and .5 potassium once every week
Substrate: I had aqua soil (Amazonia)

The only thing I could think of that effects my plant is that my finnex ray 2 is on 4 hours, 1 hour break, then 5 hours

My HC atm is still the same. The HC only pearl when i do 50% water change. if not they i may see only 2-5 air bubble. Some are doing really well and some stay dark and not spreading. I hope someone can figure what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure I would ever label a DIY Co2 as high if its done with a bottle+yeast mix because the amount you get fluctuates from a good mix to a bad mix. Also a DIY can't be stopped at night so it pumps into the tank even when lights are off and the plants can't absorb it. When I switched to pressurized Co2 I noticed a difference in my tank, but thats my experience.


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it worth buying a co2 system for a 5.5 gallon? I read diy should be enough for 20 gallons and under so I thought a DIY would work for 5.5 gallons. Can anyone confirm this? Also could it be my tank hasn't cycled yet that is causing some of my HC to turn pale? I did a water test and my ammonia is still 0 but my nitrate and nitrite are off the charts. It's been like this for 2 weeks and I haven't noticed my nitrate or nitrite go down...


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

A ray 2 on a 5.5 gallon sounds like its pretty intense, how close is the fixture to the tank. That tank would be about 10 inches deep right? I would imagine that plus 9 hours of photo period might be a little bit much. Try cutting backt to 7 and see what happens. 

How long is your friends photo period?

As far as is it worth Co2? My answer is always yes. Get a paintball setup or something to start. For 50-60 bucks you can have consistent co2 and no more mixing. How are your diffusing your co2 in your tank, maybe its not being efficiently absorbed?


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can someone guide me on what to buy for a co2 system? The regulator I look at are around the $100 mark and that doesn't even include the co2 tank


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

nilocg has paintball setups in the sns. Everything you need for like 50-60 bucks. Then just go down to dicks sporting goods or wherever and a paintball cylinder and have it filled.


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Darn I checked out nilocg ad on sns and it looks like I have to turn on and off the co2 manually. I'm busy most the day so I can't be home to baby sit my tank


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Take a look at an aquatek regulator. They are around $80 and a 5lb tank will run you about $50.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Your photo period is way too long. think of your light as a gas pedal. You are stepping on the gas pedal but it looks like your tank is running out of gas (co2). I would invest in a pressurized setup with a good solenoid and needle valve and reduce your photo period by three hours. also, continue with doing water changes maybe every other day and dose some ferts....feed your plants not just with light but with co2 macros and micros. It also looks like you planted your hc in clumps. I have had more success when planting smaller bunches of 2 to 3 stems together. When you clump them together like that the plants take longer to establish and you can experience some root degeneration. good luck.


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Charlieeex3 said:


> Darn I checked out nilocg ad on sns and it looks like I have to turn on and off the co2 manually. I'm busy most the day so I can't be home to baby sit my tank


If you are looking for a reg with solenoid then perhaps you can checkout the aquatek mini. It's on amzaon with free two day shipping for prime members. It's a bit more expensive but it does have a solenoid that you can plug into a timer


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Anything good setup has that initial cost, but in the long run its worth it. Like I said mine has been running with out a need to be touched for a year. I hated having to do the DIY mix and I can't say enough good things about the difference a real Co2 setup does.


This is the setup I purchased firs Regulator (Comes with free Co2 Diffuser so thats bonus): 
Amazon.com: Basic AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with COOL TOUCH SOLENOID: Sports & Outdoors

Then the 5lb tank: 

Amazon.com: 5 LB CO2 Cylinder, Aluminum: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been thinking about buying aquatek co2 regulator mini with 20oz co2 bottle for a few days now and it's driving me insane. Can anyone convince me why I should go with pressurize co2 instead of my DIY co2 for my 5.5 gallons? I don't want to spend $140 for something when I can get co2 into my tank for a few cents by just mixing sugar and yeast.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

greenteam said:


> Also a DIY can't be stopped at night so it pumps into the tank even when lights are off and the plants can't absorb it.


I just run CO2 for a few hours a day- usually during my first photoperiod: 9am to 1pm. Then I just pull the airline off the top of the canister. It just vents out. I am sure my houseplants next to it are appreciative 


I have a pincher valve on the airline and have it adjusted to 1bub per second in an acrylic ladder set up. I also half dose Excel a few times a week.


At night I drop an air stone in when lights go out.


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just received my aquatek co2 mini regulator and my 20z tank. Does anyone have the same problem I'm having? When I set the flow of co2 of how I want, in a few hours it decreases to almost nothing and I have to fine tune my knob again back up. Also will pressurize co2 help my baby tears grow better now since I have more co2 for my high light?


----------

